# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Te vazhdojm Rimen.

## Xhenet.M.S.

Edhe kjo tem qenka mbyllur,me vjen keq meganoi,
por kesaj radhe po e hapi une,e ty Zoti te bekoft
per kete se eshte njera nga me te preferuarat per mua. :buzeqeshje: 
Po e filloj me nje Rime........

*O rimafsha mos u humbni
ejani prap te rimojm
meganio sdi ku humbi
por ne duhet ta vazhdojm....

*

----------


## gloreta

Rimen ta zbukurojme
Ty Sueda te urojme :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

Po kam frik se si vetim
vjen EdiR i e naj mbyll
Por une lutje do ti dergoj 
me rimue te na lejoj.

EdiR trimi pash sueden
kete teme ti mos e mbyll
per te tjerat ben qfar duash
vetem lerem mua t'rimoj.

Falemderit........... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

Ah e mjera gati harova
edhe nje lutje per ty e kam
nderimorin prap naj lejo 
si  ushqim e kam n'mengjes....

edhe nje tjeter mu kujtua amna zaman 
mos e mbyll fjalen e kam per humoret
qe te qeshim per te hjek mezin.... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## projekti21_dk

Urime Sueda,  vazhdojmë pra rimën, 
Ta ftojmë Glorin, atë trimen
Tetovaren me skutaqe
BATO trimin me ushtë e harqe,
Daja Gonin nga Bajgora
Ç’ia thotë mendja ia qet dora
Dhe BEHARI-n andej nga Kiri
Thotë: për bejte jam më i miri
......
......
E kë s’do ta ftojmë tjetër,
Të gjithë, të gjithë miqtë e vjetër.

----------


## tetovarja87

teme e re paska filluar
me te shpejtet paskan rimuar
une tani erdha me te shpejte,
degjova se nje ze po me theret...


qenka z.gashi nga danimarka
ky zotri drenicak
qe ne zemer mbane trimeri
e ne vene te adem jasharit -gjake...


eshte vone te gjithe ne gjume kan shkuar
ne te pagjumet endemi neper forum si te hutuar
kerkojm gjithe rimashat mos valle do i takojm,
lutem qe rima jone ata ti zgjone

----------


## e panjohura

Erdha vrap keshtu e paftuar
Por besoj nuk m'keni harruar
Jo qe dij aq mire te rimoj
Shum kam qejf t'ju vizitoj!

----------


## tetovarja87

ty te panjohure nuk ka nevoj
fetese neve te te cojme
ti e para je ne liste
me e mira kete ta dishe...
ti forte bukur po rimon
poezia yte si nje lule ne pranvere
ti si diell ne te bukuren vere....(pershendetje)

----------


## Si-hanA

Posa hyra ne Forum
kerkova temat qe u dua une  :buzeqeshje: 
dhe c'te shohe...gjithe ne dry i kishin fute
thash me vete:''Obobo..c'eshte kjo pune''?

Ti,Sueda mire paske bere
qe kete teme perseri ke hape
keshtu,ne kemi ku t'rimojm
dhe deshiren ''meganoit''t'ja plotesojm
qe rimen ta vazhdojm...  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## -BATO-

Pashë se tema jonë u mbyll
ikën rimat që ne bëm'
Poezitë për Gloretën
më vajtën të gjitha dëm

Temë e re qenka hapur
po s'më sjell ndonjë gëzim
Tani s'kam çfarë të shkruaj  
unë nuk kam më frymëzim

----------


## maryp

he mo bato mos u deshpero 
ndonje rime te kerko
fjalet jane porsi burim
kur fillojne nuk kane mbarim

----------


## -BATO-

Mirë e the moj Maryp
pa vajza frymëzimi s'hyp
sytë i mbaj me shpresë nga qielli
mos më sjell ndonjë luledielli

----------


## maryp

ua kaq shpejt harrove gloreten 
ti tek ajo mbaje shpresen 
nuk e dija qe nga qielli
bien edhe luledielli
une per vete e mora ne toke
ishte nje are me to plot
me te bukuren per mua e zgjodha
sepse me te vertete e meritoja  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## 2043

Eh ti meriton me shume
Po c`te bej i ziu une
Kam femije per te rritur
Gjithe diten i sfilitur
Kohe per lule ku te gjej?
Cilen lule te mberthej?
Lule dielli eshte e gjere
dhe une jam sa nje gjilpere

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Filloj rima me dashuriqka
sa bukur po na cicerojn
Bato trimi dhe doktori
per gjunah po na vajtojn.

Hajt mor Burra mbani veten 
mos sivjet e sdihet n'mot
dashuria ben supriza
dikush zemren do va dhuroj.


*

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Si lule dielli sillet maripi
djemt e rimes i ngacmon
lozonjare fjale si zana
keta dy naj magjepsoj.*

----------


## 2043

Ri Sueda  se je e mitur
 E vogel  me na eksitu
Do te te kishte grabitur
BATO trimi per gru


Te ishe dhe pak e madhe
E te mos ishe sadiste
ku te linte BATO trimi
Ja te merte , ja do vdiste

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Pse po thua qe jam sadiste
kurse ju vet e teprut
Benin ju shum e mashtruat
tash aj mbeti me gishta ngoj.

O doktor une urt po ri
azgje mbrapsht un nuk ju thash
po ri anash e po percjelli
se qka ndodhe me te mdhajt.*

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Kur t'vejn dita te dashurohem
ndoshta me mir dot ju kuptoj
por tani interesant me duket
cdo shprehje nga ju kur vjen.*

----------


## maryp

e dashur sueda  per te gjithe vjen ajo e mallkuar dashuri 
rendesi ka vetem menyra se si do e perjetosh ti..
mos lejo askend te te te lendoje
nje mashkull duhet te beje shume 
qe te te meritoje
je e qeshur lozonjare 
cunat na i cmende fare..
te gjithe duan te te shkruajen poezi 
por ti leri te vuajne
me mire ata sesa ti  :buzeqeshje:

----------

